# Extending insurance on vehicle import



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

I am in the process of homologation of a vehicle bought recently in Germany, but it has been slow due to mail not turning up, that my one month insurance with the red plates is almost expired. This insurance cannot be extended with the company in Germany unless I drive back and local insurance companies say they cannot insure the vehicle until it has Portuguese plates. 
I was told that I could get "border insurance" to tide me over but have no idea where to find a company that does that. The vehicle is needed on a daily basis for transport so some sort of insurance must be found. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Speak to a brokerage that is used to this kind of challenge, in the Algarve there are plenty and situations like this happen there all the time.

Ibex in Almancil or Jim Player in Almancil will have some suggestions


----------

